# Hitch buckled - Could have been disaster



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

is the hitch attached to her bumper or attached to the frame?? My trailer has a safety brake. if it jumps off the ball the brake pin will come out of a box mounted on the front of the trailer frame, and the trailer brakes will engage. i would never use a trailer without it. things can rust in 6 years, if it wasnt put on by a professional i could see something happening to it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my friends mum didnt check the hitch well enough & it came off when she was on the highway, thankfully it was okay though & no one got badly hurt


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

no issues with a hitch ... but on a highway one of our tyres sheared off- completely all of the bolts had snapped and the whole tire disappeared never to be seen again. we had 3 on and two came off a bit groggy but they were ok *thank god!*


----------



## footloose (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you mean the hitch on the truck or the coupler on the trailer. If it's the trailer end, I would suspect the welding at the trailer factory caused the problem.


----------



## footloose (Nov 20, 2009)

A friend tells me the couplers used by most trailer builders are no the best and sometimes not welded correctly, as I guessed earlier. Bulldog is suppose to make a good one and my friend says you can get one from these guys.

Towshop Discount RV Camping Trailer Parts and Accessories


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

our trailer has chains to atach. if the hitch comes off the chains keep it with us.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

eh, dont tell me these things! im travelling for the first time with my horse on tuesday!


----------



## jethroish (Sep 19, 2009)

footloose said:


> Do you mean the hitch on the truck or the coupler on the trailer. If it's the trailer end, I would suspect the welding at the trailer factory caused the problem.


 
I think she is refering to the under bumper hitch, bolted on the frame. Although I don't know why some one would put it on and off the vehicle. 
But I have seen some under bumper hitches that had rust holes in them.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

There are different weight ratings for different classes of hitches. My bet is the hitch was not properly rated as they last many yrs. Buckling would be from too much weight.


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

I've never had a bad experience with haulin the horses, but things like this are my worst nightmares. Along with like the door flying open or something... 

Ugh, I'm just glad it happened before she got out on the road! Someone upstairs is definitely looking out for her horseys.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I have chains that hook to the factory hitch, along with the brake box. If something were to happen, the pin would pull lock the brakes on the trailer. With the new brakes on the trailer, the truck would come to a halt.

The bulldog's are nice, that's the type I have on my trailer.


----------

